# Did Israel ever keep a 50th year fast?



## Pergamum (Oct 7, 2010)

Do we have any archeological or historical evidence that Israel EVER kept a fast year? I.e., every 7 years was to be a year of rest and every 50th year (after a cycle of seven sabbatic years) is the Jubilee.

We read about the slaves being freed and the land returning to their owners, but how many occasions of this is recorded as having had ever occurred in Scripture, in other historical accounts or ancient relics or Rabbinic literature or tradition?

Do any Jews try to keep up these traditions now, or try to move Israel to keep them?
I am interested in anything you know about the 7th-Year Sabbath and the Jubilee year.


----------



## TimV (Oct 7, 2010)

2Ch 36:20 He took into exile in Babylon those who had escaped from the sword, and they became servants to him and to his sons until the establishment of the kingdom of Persia, 
2Ch 36:21 to fulfill the word of the LORD by the mouth of Jeremiah, until the land had enjoyed its Sabbaths. All the days that it lay desolate it kept Sabbath, to fulfill seventy years.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 7, 2010)

If I remember correctly from seminary, there is no evidence that the Jubilee year was ever celebrated in Israel as God commanded.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 7, 2010)

Wes, yes that is exactly what I heard to (RTS) and the precise reason that I asked after reading through some OT again....


----------

